# Does Growing Bamboo atract snakes?



## mertle (Jan 9, 2008)

A bit of an odd one here, 

I want to grow Bamboo in a Japanese garden when I move to the country, 

I'll be growing the non spreading type, 

Now, Hubby says it will attract snakes, such as browns and things, 

Is he right or is it no worse than any plant in the garden??

Thanks for any help guys!!


----------



## ace#74 (Jan 9, 2008)

no idea if it attracts snake but iv seen a few diamonds in bamboo around were i live


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Jan 9, 2008)

i dont know for sure..... however with my logic, i dont see it being any different to any other plant!
snakes dont eat plants.... therefore will not be attracted to the "scent" of a plant!
so there is no other reason for it to be attracted to it apart from a snake seeking shelter....
in which a railway sleeper or garden edging etc would likely be more attractive to snakes as shelter to hide under....


----------



## cris (Jan 9, 2008)

rats, frogs, possums, birds etc.(snake food) will live in and/or around bamboo, but it isnt really any differant from other types of plants.


----------



## jham66 (Jan 9, 2008)

Don't know..... but growing drugs attracts pigs...hehe jokes!


----------



## JasonL (Jan 9, 2008)

It would attract snakes if you "let it go" and it became a forest with multiple inches of dried dead leaves on the ground ect, a small amount, kept neat would have no more snake attracting qualities than any other plant.


----------



## AdhamhRuadh (Jan 9, 2008)

jham66 said:


> Don't know..... but growing drugs attracts pigs...hehe jokes!



ROFL :lol:


----------

